# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Ford CAN code reader - new activation for Box III

## mohamed73

*Martech BOX III v0.1.2.2225*  *Ford CAN code reader - new activation for Box III.*  *Activation allows you to:* *- read the original radio code
- read, reset, and change the VIN stored in the radio*  *The reading process takes a while and is done by CAN (radio must support this protocol).
Procedure can be performed on bench or in the car:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Supported models:* *- radios based on NEC D70F3357, TMS470, MC9s12, ST92 (KW2000, GGDS) with V or M prefix
- navigation modules produced by Visteon and Bosch (C307 / C214 Nav module, FX - LSRNS, NX - HSRNS)* 
NOTE: activation reads the original factory code.
If it happens that the code does not match, it means that it has been  changed and you should read the processor / memory depending on the  device. 
How to update Box III? Run martech_ams3.exe or download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and functions in demo version:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check our Youtobe channel for videos:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

